# Nano iwagumi [1 gallon]



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Tank size: 20x15x15cm - 1 gallon
Substrate: Gravel 1,5-2,5mm
Light: LED 6W
Filter: Azoo Mignon 60l/h
Plants: Fissidens fontanus
Animals: Boraras naevus, RCS and small snails





































I have used super glue to attach fissidens on the stones, here and there




























I am still working on this nano - now follows attaching Fissidens on small lava rocks and putting them around the rocks:bounce:


----------



## Chipoi84 (Jun 17, 2012)

Get some faster carpet plant or moss because it's going to take long take a long time wit such a small amount. And fissidens don't do well emersed.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks great! Where'd you get the tank? I'm starting to want one...
Fiss is fine emersed, but you will want more. Good luck! I love your tanks!


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

I had fissidens grow well for me emersed. It just won't grow as fast as other mosses emersed.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

It's not going to be DSM (i have already flood it) and i have more fissidens:icon_wink


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

very encouraging setup. I havent contemplated supergluing fissidens yet but this might actually be the way to go. Looking forward to your success here!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!



CPDzeke said:


> Where'd you get the tank?


 It's DIYroud:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

shaman. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's DIYroud:


Sweet DIY! roud:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

What are the dimensions? Could you post a tutorial?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Those are some beautiful rocks and nice job on the tank!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> What are the dimensions? Could you post a tutorial?


Dimensions are 20x15x15cm (8x6x6 inch) 
Unfortunately i don't have pictures step by step, but it's quite simple

1. you need to cut the glass. In my case 2 pieces of 20x15cm 2 pieces of 15x14cm and bottom 19,1x14cm. Sides are glued around the bottom (not on the bottom) Glass thickness is 4mm. 

2. You need to tape sellotape that way when you put it together there is no visible spots on the glass, but only on joints - in my case 4mm out off edge on sides what are overlapping. 

3. Sealing/assembling - first glue sides and bottom - make sure they are upright ( 90') and wait till silicon is dry (first wipe off all excessive silicone). Then glue front and back.

4. when all is dry remove sellotape, and if there is some (dry) excessive silicone use razor blade to remove it.

That's all, hope this is helpful :icon_wink


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## SaFiah (Jun 2, 2013)

did you buy the tank or make it, how is the glass bonded?


----------



## slkb (Apr 10, 2013)

i love really really really tiny setups. following.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

SaFiah said:


> did you buy the tank or make it, how is the glass bonded?


I made it, glass is glued with silicone:icon_wink

The tank was rescaped. I had no luck with Fissidens. Next attempt will be with Mini Christmas moss. 

This is new look:


----------



## ahoysteven (Dec 28, 2012)

THAT LOOKSS SOO DOPEEE!!!!! the moss will look sexy in there


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

This nano is finally back in life! I decide to try Fissidens again... Also i made a river with white sand. There is some Riccardia graeffei on the river shore.
I have installed CO2 this time - DIY yeast/sugar :bounce:


----------



## MountainPool (Jul 13, 2014)

Fantastic stones, realy nice vertical lines and textures!

Looking forwards to seeing how moss does at DIY CO2 levels. I'll be trying that myself soon,


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I WANT those rocks!!! Wow! This is going to look incredible!


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Love the look of the tank. Wish I could get one like that. Where did you get the stones.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! The stones are from the local aquashop - Dragon stones


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Everything going fine so far. One picture of current situation in 1:1 scale


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet tank, 1 gallon is rough to maintain.


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Great job! I keep coming back to check it out lol


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

For a 1 gallon really cool,good job...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Sweet tank, 1 gallon is rough to maintain.


Maybe high tech, yeah, but my most stable tank ever was about 3/4 of a liter. That tank had great growth, and very little algae for months at a time. Fastest water changes ever too :icon_smil


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

shaman. said:


> Dimensions are 20x15x15cm (8x6x6 inch)
> Unfortunately i don't have pictures step by step, but it's quite simple
> 
> 1. you need to cut the glass. In my case 2 pieces of 20x15cm 2 pieces of 15x14cm and bottom 19,1x14cm. Sides are glued around the bottom (not on the bottom) Glass thickness is 4mm.
> ...


I've made a nano cube myself, but I had the glass professionally cut and the sides polished, the glass ended up being really expensive. I've been thinking about making some tanks for my bettas, but this time around leaving the sides unpolished. Did you do anything to the edges of the glass to minimize the risk of cutting yourself? Maybe it's enough to sand them a little...

Very nice scape by the way! LOVE the rocks


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, you can do it without polishing the sides... Just grind the sharp edges with fine sand paper.


----------



## bobfig (Aug 30, 2014)

little bigger but you could also just get the glossofactory 20x20x20cm for $27 or little less and that comes with low iron glass. lot less work for probably cheaper.

op that tank looks amazing. wish i had the time and materials to design one that good.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Update!


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

very impressive! I see that you don't use any heating - I guess it would be hard to do since most heater requires at least 3 or 5 gallons of water


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks  No heating as my room temp. is always about 21-22'C - this is ideal for Fissidens and shrimps. First inhabitants - Crystal Black Shrimps x 5 (they are about 7-8mm)


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool scape. I like the fissidens. I've been eyeing it myself to add to my tank sometime in the future.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome nano! I love the tiny mountain range. It looks like something out of Lord of the Rings!!


----------



## Rehype (Jan 20, 2012)

wow awesome scape...Great job


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome is the right word. Great tank.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful scape! It's really hard to find small stones that still have lots of character, well done.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!  One from the angle:


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

This tank is amazing! I'm wondering if the dragon stone changes color after being in the tank a while? Unless it's the lighting yours isn't as golden as it was when you began the tank. Thanks!


----------



## Atiba (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow. That is an amazing looking tank. Great selection of hardscape. The rocks have so much character.


----------



## Ottoblock (Nov 5, 2013)

This is my favorite scape Ive seen in a long while.

Keep up the good work! 

Now to tell the voice in my head whispering "you should make one of those" out of my head.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! 




pannyx said:


> This tank is amazing! I'm wondering if the dragon stone changes color after being in the tank a while? Unless it's the lighting yours isn't as golden as it was when you began the tank. Thanks!


It is the lighting. I've been using different color temperature bulbs:


2700K 









6000K










8000K










This last one is declarated as 8000K, but it is closer to the 10000K as it is more bluish then regular 8000K bulb.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

shaman. said:


> Thanks for the comments!  One from the angle:


Simply amazing! Seeing your tank makes me want to go back and update my old Cubus thread and start the new one that I have sitting in a box in the closet.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

This tank looks way bigger than one gallon—awesome scape! You don't realize just how small it is until you see the filter intake, haha.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Riccardia doing well in soft water... Had no luck with it in hard water.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Such cute shrimps you got!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

One with 6500K bulb:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Banquet


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

Thank you very much for responding. I love your tank!

I've got 6500k so I think it will look ok.





shaman. said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Put in some fishes  Boraras micros, one of the smallest aquarium fish. They can grow to only 13mm. Mine are 10-13mm, hope thy will stay small like this...


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Final!


----------



## BigMO (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice work! Truly inspiring now that its had time to grow in and you added fish. I think you would place well in the nano category if you were to enter this in a scape contest.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very talented. I am not very familiar with mosses since I had never used any but the one on the right inferior corner looks beautiful and bushy, what type of moss is it?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

BigMO said:


> Nice work! Truly inspiring now that its had time to grow in and you added fish. I think you would place well in the nano category if you were to enter this in a scape contest.


Thanks! Yes, i will enter this tank on contest, AGA 




Chizpa305 said:


> Very talented. I am not very familiar with mosses since I had never used any but the one on the right inferior corner looks beautiful and bushy, what type of moss is it?


Thanks! That moss is Fissidens fontanus. You can see it on this close up photo. Right Fissidens, left is Riccardia graeffei


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

If this doesn't make you want to start a cube, nothing will!


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful scape. And love the micro fishes. Great work.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

This is final photo!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Epic, very well done sir.

Please tell us your secret weapon for such a success?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you sir. Secret weapon? Hmmm there is no secret, undemanding plants with good positioned hardscape.  I think thats all


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Please tell me you're entering this in a contest!


----------



## garrettsr71awesome (Sep 23, 2014)

you inspire me


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm still blown away by this tank. So beautiful and tiny!

Any chance you can post a photo of the tank with perhaps a can of Coca-cola or something common like that in it, as a visual size reference? I'm having trouble wrapping my brain around how small this tank is.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Beautiful tank! I saved a few pics to my phone


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

shaman. said:


> This is final photo!


Rank #74 on Ista International Aquascaping Contest (IIAC). I am suprised with such a high ranking, as this is only 1 gallon tank:tongue:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations! How does the tank look now? last photo is 8-9 months old.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! This layout do not exist any more, this is new: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/929481-stoned-%5B1g%5D.html


----------

